# (Resolved) can't get rid of blue screen of death!



## pmalaquias (Mar 24, 2002)

My brother has an ABS computor, has 40 gb maxtor hd, pentium III 933 mhz fcpga chipset, 256 mb ram, and at this moment I am on the phone with him trying to help him get to boot up his computor...every time he tries to boot up it gets all the way to the windows Me screen, then just goes blue...he can't go any further, can't get to his desktop. Has tried to get to safe mode with no luck, can't get it to recognize his cd rom drive...has tried floppy, have restore floppy, and win me floppy...and can probably restore everything (if he has to...) but is there a way we can avoid this? what should we do?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Try this link and let us know what happens after please

http://support.microsoft.com/direct...y=startup &src=DHCS_MSPSS_gn_SRCH&SPR=WINME&

I`m here for the day


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What does the blue screen say?


----------



## pmalaquias (Mar 24, 2002)

I talked him thru a boot from the floppy, and he's back to the desktop at least, now he is recognizing and installing all his hardware and installing the software back...will keep you posted.
Didn't want to do this, but he didn't have alot in there anyway, so it was the quickest and easiest way back...thanks for the info, and concern


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

What was the blue screen? And Was it not possible to restore the registry?


----------



## pmalaquias (Mar 24, 2002)

I didn't know how to talk him thru restoring the reg, that is why I was asking for help on here...haven't heard back from him...so no news is good news...he had gotten back to his desktop, and was installing all his programs back in, last I had heard...tbc.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

If for some reason you decide to restore the registry its in the link I posted above and now its here too.

http://support.microsoft.com/direct...y=startup &src=DHCS_MSPSS_gn_SRCH&SPR=WINME&

Have a good week and if you can let us know if its ok to close this thread


----------



## pmalaquias (Mar 24, 2002)

Thank you for your most concerning help...
it's great to be able to get on here and know your getting thru to some great knowledgeable people...
I will definately be using this site from now on.
I probably know enough about computors to be dangerous, but if there is any way I can help anyone out with good information, I will.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Happy Easter From Everyone here


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

pmalaquias
Glad you got the problem resolved. Welcome aboard and any help or suggestions are always appreciated!
Dave
Will consider problem resolved.


----------

